# Therion DNA 166 help



## DougP (23/5/17)

Have the Therion DNA 166 

Running two LG chocs 3000 mAh 

Current battery configuration is:






I was reading up on forums and they say battery cutoff must be set to no lower than 3.6 volts on these batteries or batteries run the risk of damage 

My current "soft cell cutoff" is set to 3.2 volts 
When I change setting to 3.6 volts the mod will not fire higher than 39 watts. You can up the watts all the way up to 160 watts and mod shows that but if you look on device monitor you can see it will not go higher than 39 watts no matter what. 
Change back to 3.2 volts and it works fine 
Question is: do I leave it at 3.2 volts and if so what potential damage will this do to batteries ? 

I don't quite know in which thread to post this so if in wrong thread could moderators please move it to where it should be 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SAVapeGear (23/5/17)

I always leave my cutoff at 3.2V.

It is safe to run them down to 3.2V,Have been running it like that for more than 2 years.


----------



## SAVapeGear (23/5/17)

Only when you get below 3V you might reduce your battery life.


----------



## DougP (23/5/17)

Tx for input Pieter. If I may ask one more question 
Max peak input current & max sustained input current are both set to 28A. The chocs are rated at 20A. So must these settings be set to 20A ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SAVapeGear (23/5/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Tx for input Pieter. If I may ask one more question
> Max peak input current & max sustained input current are both set to 28A. The chocs are rated at 20A. So must these settings be set to 20A ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You can leave them at 28A. I have never changed those values.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (23/5/17)

3.2v is fine. Never had any issues. Batteries still performing as they should

Reactions: Like 1


----------

